# Local Senior's Christmas party cancelled



## debodun (Dec 17, 2015)

I was looking forward to tomorrow's area senior's party. Someone that attends the group just posted on Facebook that the party has been cancelled. No reason given and no change to the community Web page has been made to indicate this. I've tried several times to phone the person that organizes the senior group, but have been unable to reach her. We were supposed to bake cookies for a "cookie exchange". I am really miffed at such short notice! The grab bag gift will keep, but what am I going to do with 3 dozen macadamia nut cookies?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2015)

Very sloppy to give such short notice - on Facebook  - and to not call people or make the change on their webpage.  Be nice to know the reason (could be an emergency situation), but such an abrupt short notice really stinks. Really nothing you can do, though. :shrug:


----------



## Cookie (Dec 17, 2015)

I would check in with other members of the group to confirm the cancellation, it could be a mistake maybe.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2015)

Definitely check with other people, because this sounds very odd that you wouldn't have been told directly about this....


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2015)

What to do with the cookies?   Uh, here's my address...


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2015)

I did call another woman that attends the Senior club. She had not heard anything about the cancellation either, and was in the process of making her cookies to bring to the party. She said she'd try to find out and call back. She did call me back in about a half hour and said she talked to two other members who knew the Christmas party had been cancelled. It looks like some know and some don't. The problem with Facebook is that if a lot of messages get posted on your timeline, some may get pushed down to the point you lose interest in looking that far. I only discovered it by accident. The woman I called was happy I did let her know, but she was also miffed that it was cancelled on such short notice.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 17, 2015)

Verify with someone responsible, never believe a facebook post on any important issue.


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2015)

Maybe I can take the cookies to the church coffee fellowship this Sunday. I also found out that the person who organizes the senior's activities cancelled the senior holiday party, but attended another holiday event that evening. Go figure.


----------

